# supprimer un mot sur liste fichier



## resolution (21 Avril 2016)

bonjour à tous,

J'ai dans un dossier une bonne centaine de dossiers et fichiers qui sont des alias, mais pour que les liens fonctionnent correctement il faut que je supprime le mot "alias" à la fin de chaque fichier.
Je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe déjà un script qui ferait ce genre d'opération.
(j'ai bien tenté de bricoler un script  mais juste obtenu des "trucs étranges"..Bref je n'y connais rien).
Si quelqu'un peut me donner un petit coup de main cela me rendrait bien service car j'ai encore des séries de dossiers du même acabit.


----------



## luc1en (21 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,



resolution a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai dans un dossier une bonne centaine de dossiers et fichiers qui sont des alias, mais pour que les liens fonctionnent correctement il faut que je supprime le mot "alias" à la fin de chaque fichier.
> Je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe déjà un script qui ferait ce genre d'opération.
> ...


sous Automator, créer un "service", qui contiendra une action Finder :
"*Renommer les éléments du Finder : Remplacer du texte*"





Ce sera déclenché par ctrl+clic ; il suffira de choisir une des options, ici remplacer "alias" par rien.


----------



## resolution (21 Avril 2016)

Bonjour Luc1en,
J'avoue ne pas avoir pensé à "automator"
Un mauvais point pour moi... 
Merci à vous pour votre intervention et des infos bien détaillées.(je vais ainsi garder le restant de mes cheveux, pour l'instant...)
Je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------

